# EXIF viewer for Chrome?



## thetrue (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone know of a decent one? One of you guys (I think KmH?) can get the EXIF from any image that anyone posts, I've tried a few different ones and I can't find one that works AT ALL!

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2012)

There are quite a few for Chrome. I use this one with Chrome - https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/exif-viewer/lplmljfembbkocngnlkkdgabpnfokmnl

There are others like Opanda.com and PhotoMe.de. 

PhotoMe can also write EXIF data.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 28, 2012)

Like, create EXIF data???


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2012)

Not so much create, as re-write.

In some commercial and even retail photography situations, a photographer may want to alter the EXIF info as a way to protect trade secrets.

Do you know about digital image IPTC data fields? - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPTC


----------



## thetrue (Nov 28, 2012)

I knew about them, not their significance until now. Thanks Keith!


----------

